# What single Video Game Music Track/Computer Game Music Track are you currently listening ?



## Alexander1970 (Feb 15, 2020)

Hello.

Maybe from a Game you actual playing or from a Game you played in in your Childhood.
No matters if from an ZX Spectrum or Final Fantasy 34.

*Please be so Kind and post ONE SINGLE Music Track.*
*NO COMPLETE,EPIC Soundtracks please.*

Thank you.



Starting:


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 15, 2020)

This is one of my favorite childhood games and I just love sid tunes (and paula).


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 15, 2020)

International Karate - Atari 800 XL


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Feb 15, 2020)

Does it have to be from a game or can it be game-related?


----------



## CORE (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 15, 2020)

PineappleGod said:


> Does it have to be from a game or can it be game-related?



If possible please from "within" the Game.
Thank you.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Feb 16, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> If possible please from "within" the Game.
> Thank you.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Hahahahha


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 16, 2020)

Great tune and game, just the wrong platform...


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 16, 2020)

Yes the Philips CDI was a shit system but it had one absolutely epic game on it called Burn Cycle. And the music from the game is absolutely bloody awesome. Probably the most underrated game music ever. Here is the main theme.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 16, 2020)

One of the first Games on the Atari XL with Speech:


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 16, 2020)

This is another favourite of mine


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 17, 2020)

I don't know if it counts, but the Amiga has a very unique "flavor" of sound, 28 kHz four channel audio just sounds so cool, so 80's 



If that doesn't qualify, then this is a close second


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 17, 2020)

The Graphics and Speed are awesome 
The Game itself is awful.....but good Music:


----------



## CORE (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Hambrew (Feb 19, 2020)

*All of Logan Kart 8 Deluxe's OST.* It's available on the page where you get the game.


----------



## xst8799 (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Jayro (Feb 19, 2020)

Mojo Nixon - You Can't Kill Me (Redneck Rampage Soundtrack, a DOS game from the 1990's)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 20, 2020)

A friend of mine just sent me this, and I must say that I really enjoy the simplistic music design of this soundtrack.


----------



## Reynardine (Feb 20, 2020)

Just a little music box tune: 


Chrono nostalgia.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 20, 2020)

Reynardine said:


> Just a little music box tune:
> 
> 
> Chrono nostalgia.



Ooh yes!

This one has to be my favourite of the entire game <3


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Feb 20, 2020)

It's chaotic at first but if you listen for a while it gets really good


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## D34DL1N3R (Feb 20, 2020)

None. Only nerds listen to video game music outside of playing the actual games.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Reynardine (Feb 20, 2020)

Ah, Tomb Raider. I always loved this track:


That's when the boulder comes crashing down in the Tomb of Qualopec.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 20, 2020)

Reynardine said:


> Ah, Tomb Raider. I always loved this track:
> 
> 
> That's when the boulder comes crashing down in the Tomb of Qualopec.



Oh yess...same with the T-Rex for me....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 21, 2020)

The Game is boring..also the Soundtrack....


----------



## emcintosh (Feb 21, 2020)

From Xenoblade X, the battle music for Tyrant monsters, Uncontrollable by Hiroyuki Sawano:


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## MrCokeacola (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## teamlocust (Feb 21, 2020)

Chrono trigger world overview music


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## SG854 (Feb 25, 2020)

Classic Namco


----------



## plasturion (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 25, 2020)

plasturion said:


>



Mumin Game !! Where and for which System ? Nintendo DS Games I found are only in Nordic or Japanese Language...


----------



## plasturion (Feb 25, 2020)

That's right! Sadly this game is in Japanese language only.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 25, 2020)

I'm cheating a little bit, and posting a complete soundtrack.
But I promise it's a really good one


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## naughty_cat (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 3, 2020)

Many People do not like this Game.......I love it:


----------



## Hardline (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 3, 2020)

My favorite Mario Kart "Race" Track:


----------



## eyeliner (Mar 3, 2020)

Meaning (to me): Let's get ready to have fun!


Meaning (to me): Bring out your best.


A couple from the thousands that populate my memories.
Descent II, Quake, Quake II and vast amounts of games have memorable soundtracks and songs worthy of our ears.


----------



## Hardline (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 5, 2020)

Red Wings !!!!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 5, 2020)

I think I prefer the amiga version, still the game on the c64 is really well done.
(The c64 video has a different volume setting.)


----------



## JustSomeRetroGamer (Mar 5, 2020)

I love this game's soundtrack.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 5, 2020)

Dragon Quest VIII on PS2 was my introduction to the series and I still just love this game.
(Such a pity.)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 5, 2020)

brushguy said:


> Dragon Quest VIII on PS2 was my introduction to the series and I still just love this game.
> (Such a pity.)




Oh yes.
I love this Game and the Theme (when you start the Game /Load/Continue...)


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## JustSomeRetroGamer (Mar 5, 2020)

Hit that Sonic CD Groove!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Axido (Mar 5, 2020)

You could say this is ALL of the Rhythm Heaven franchise in one single track.
I listen to it, because I put it upon myself to turn this into a decent Beat Saber map.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## DaFixer (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## DaFixer (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## DaFixer (Mar 8, 2020)

One off the best rally games ever and the soundtrack


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## zfreeman (Mar 8, 2020)

"Scars of Time"

"Dream of the Shore Near Another World"


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## Zurach_STANiMA (Mar 8, 2020)

Been binging mainline Megami Tensei lately and the soundtracks are way too good.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 9, 2020)

Capcom a remake please??


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## supersega (Mar 10, 2020)

Sight Of Night I Cheer To Embrace A Magic - S.O.N.I.C.T.E.A.M!


----------



## Hardline (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Coolsonickirby (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 18, 2020)

It is coming....


----------



## Hardline (Mar 18, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> It is coming....



yea and i waiting


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## supersega (Mar 18, 2020)

brushguy said:


>




I take it that you found that one via Tom's Hardware?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2020)

supersega said:


> I take it that you found that one via Tom's Hardware?



No, I play(ed) this game on an real Amiga... My first console was an Atari 2600, yes I´m that old 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Anonymous42456 (Mar 18, 2020)

This is from my childhood
https://zophar.vgmdownloads.com/sou.../nicktoons-freeze-frame-frenzy/31 BGM #31.mp3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## BORTZ (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## 2short (Mar 20, 2020)

Always on my mind:


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## 2short (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 24, 2020)

(I´ll just pretend this is actually in-game music...)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## delilah23 (Mar 24, 2020)

Witcher 3 - Steel for Humans


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 24, 2020)

You are under arrest!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2020)

Technically not a video game track, but could very well be with some work!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Cactus (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Luana91 (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 29, 2020)

Megalit Game Music:


----------



## Daggot (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 29, 2020)

Stage 5:


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Almost_Human (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Mar 31, 2020)

I could lisnen to this all day.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 31, 2020)

My first real Formula 1 Game....Hours of playing and many,many Races...


----------



## Hardline (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 31, 2020)

The Game is.......not the Best but the Music is ok:


----------



## VanackSabbadium (Mar 31, 2020)

Michael Land - Monkey Island Theme


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 31, 2020)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



alexander1970 said:


> The Game is.......not the Best but the Music is ok:


----------



## RyRyIV (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 2, 2020)

Epic...


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## LPR_THE3DSL0RD (Apr 3, 2020)

hmmm Lego city undercover PC editon soundtrack track 11 matrix fight theme:


----------



## Technicmaster0 (Apr 3, 2020)

I'm not listening to a song, but I'm whistling

again and again


----------



## RyRyIV (Apr 3, 2020)

It counts.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 3, 2020)

This makes me smile.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Issac (Apr 3, 2020)

I listen to this one so often... genuinely one of the best video game tracks, that is only from a video game (It's cheating to pick real songs from sports games for example, IMO). 
Room of Angel from Silent Hill 4. It's a slow song with lyrics and all.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## RyRyIV (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 7, 2020)

A really great Port from the C64 Game to the Atari 800 XL:


----------



## RyRyIV (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## RyRyIV (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Apr 14, 2020)

Covers allowed?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 29, 2020)

VinsCool said:


>




Gone ? 


alexander1970 said:


>




Blocked in: 
American Samoa, Guam, Northern Mariana Islands, Puerto Rico, United States, United States Minor Outlying Islands, United States Virgin Islands

I think,I will use an other Hoster for my Videos......this is ridiculous.....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 30, 2020)

Your choice!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 7, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 12, 2020)

plasturion said:


>



The Professor has not only good Music,very cool Hats too.
Thank you for Sharing,my Friend.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (May 20, 2020)




----------



## E1ite007 (May 20, 2020)

The Cheetahmen ran off...
‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏.....and now....
‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‎The Cheetahmen​
​


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (May 21, 2020)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



alexander1970 said:


>



Do you play Anaimal Crossin Alex? share friend code ?


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 21, 2020)

Hardline said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> 
> Do you play Anaimal Crossin Alex? share friend code ?



On the 3DS and hopefully next Week on the Wii U.
0319-3724-2500 (I hope so....)

############################################################################


----------



## Hardline (May 21, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> On the 3DS and hopefully next Week on the Wii U.
> 0319-3724-2500 (I hope so....)
> 
> ############################################################################




AC new horisin ,ned yours 

oranges and bananas hihihihihihihi


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 21, 2020)

Always nice to see this.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Chary (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 2, 2020)

Right now I'm really into the soundtrack of Final Fantasy XIV, particularly the Shadowbringers expansion. I've kind of fallen in love with Masayoshi Soken's composition style. I vaguely blame Nanashi no Game, as that game was the first I'd heard that he'd composed.


Spoiler warning! The video has spoilers.​


----------



## plasturion (Jun 2, 2020)

Intro theme is nice, cover image reminds me Snake Roy for Mega Duck handheld.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Panzerfaust (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Jun 4, 2020)

nice cover


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## MikaDubbz (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## YuseiFD (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 4, 2020)

You don't wanna know. 

I know is a bad game, but it's good looking and sounding.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## FamicomHeero (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Vord (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Xerion (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 29, 2020)

I simply love it....


----------



## PizzaBitez (Jul 30, 2020)

Not listening. But i Love kingdom Hearts sound track!


----------



## Xerion (Jul 30, 2020)

Humming this for a while now


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Xerion (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Xerion (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Chains (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 2, 2020)

Another clasic tune buy the maestro Rob Hubbard.


----------



## GABO1423 (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 2, 2020)

Classic,melodic,awesome to Drive....


----------



## MrCokeacola (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 3, 2020)

Adam Gilmore,also an 8-Bit Music Genius:


----------



## Chains (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Chains (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Chains (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Chains (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## Zerpzerp (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## Chains (Aug 11, 2020)

^ Wicked track.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## Chains (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## Midnight Locke (Aug 12, 2020)

(I have yet to find a soundtrack that has this type of style)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## Chains (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Chains (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Chains (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Chains (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## arjunpatel (Aug 17, 2020)

just ended now its


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Chains (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Aug 18, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


>




Ah, yie ar kung fu, maybe my favourite nes game! but only maybe :3 it's hard to decide one


----------



## Chains (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Chains (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## tfocosta (Aug 30, 2020)

I love Chrono Trigger's OST!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 1, 2020)

Actual playing - Very nice Price Deal on GOG.


----------



## Chains (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## ZiggyDeer (Sep 17, 2020)

Idk if this counts but I was humming this when I clicked on the thread.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 29, 2020)

Harharhar......






Sam 4 Remix Version is...not so bad....


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Jayro (Sep 29, 2020)

I'm a sucker for Hi-Fi audio... (Mostly because I can hear audio imperfections like MP3 compression artifacts.)

No game's soundtrack has touched my soul quite like this game did back in 1999.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Chains (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 6, 2020)

Chains said:


>



Actual playing...

------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## Chains (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 22, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


>



Did I miss something ? 
Is this from an Game ?


----------



## Fawe (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Oct 22, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Did I miss something ?
> Is this from an Game ?



It's not from a game, but it is a noteworthy piece in the musical world....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 22, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> It's not from a game, but it is a noteworthy piece in the musical world....


Yes,for sure.

The Reason why I asked because you posted it in the Videogamemusicthread.


----------



## SilverLugia94 (Oct 22, 2020)

Hopefully this will work...
Super chill song and one of my favourites!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Oct 26, 2020)

i played CT again lately and it sticked to me, which one is better?


----------



## stompysan (Oct 26, 2020)

The synth on this one is so darn good.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 26, 2020)

waterworld by ocean :3c it sounds like new age music from that time, or what you would call it :3 so nice smooth and relaxing :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Fawe (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 21, 2020)

Found some old Schallplatten/Records in the Game...


----------



## draftguy (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## antiNT (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 23, 2020)

You can really hear Manfred Linzner´s Amiga background.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Zetman (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## MockyLock (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Zetman (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Fawe (Nov 26, 2020)

I swear this counts, cause I first heard it in the PS1 game "n2o".
The entire soundtrack to that game kicks ass.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Chary (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## MohammedQ8 (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## 1B51004 (Dec 2, 2020)

remix 8 (with or without sfx)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## PayotCraft (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Fawe (Dec 3, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


>


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## TheJeweler (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## ClickCLK (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## DaFixer (Dec 4, 2020)

Just done playing Hybris on the Amiga 500


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## DaFixer (Dec 4, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


>



That music is so good!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Fawe (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 5, 2020)

Beware!
May open up old wounds!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 5, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> Beware!
> May open up old wounds!




Oh yes........


----------



## draftguy (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 6, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Oh yes........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What about this one?


----------



## plasturion (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## RyRyIV (Dec 8, 2020)

Castlevania music has become the soundtrack for my working day, lately


----------



## draftguy (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 10, 2020)

the amiga stuff is always really nice (sorry but I don't have a track myself right now)


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## KimKong (Dec 10, 2020)

I keep going back to this one:


Love the game and the music is just.. incredible!!


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 10, 2020)

cave story is an amazing game with amazing music :3

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 10, 2020)

Nice cover


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 10, 2020)

nice chiptune!!! here is another nice one :3


----------



## draftguy (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 11, 2020)

@alexander1970 there sure is a lot of great atari 8-bit music !! <3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 11, 2020)

Sega 32X had many awful Games but also very good Music:


----------



## KimKong (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 11, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


>




Hehehe...


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 11, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


>



....until 13:11min - that´s enough,my Wuffi.


----------



## draftguy (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Fawe (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 12, 2020)

One of my first games ...


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 13, 2020)

a muslim game? they had some creative ideas back then :3


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 14, 2020)

@alexander1970 wow 1988, pretty impressive lifespan considering the atari 8-bit line is originally from 1979 :3 but I think in poland, atari 8-bit games were released as late as 1995 ;3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 14, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> @alexander1970 wow 1988, pretty impressive lifespan considering the atari 8-bit line is originally from 1979 :3 but I think in poland, atari 8-bit games were released as late as 1995 ;3



In Poland the Atari 800 XL gets really famous then,they know how to program this awesome Computer.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 14, 2020)

and I'm having a lot of fun making songs for the POKEY sound chip now :3 but this is from an amiga game though :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 14, 2020)

Very lovely...


----------



## Daggot (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Fawe (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 20, 2020)

draftguy said:


>


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 20, 2020)

I recorded this from a real Commodore 64 I fully repaired earlier today, since it had a bad SID chip!
Now this machine works great, and the sound quality is really good 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1w5pYf4ebfNQmkjamlEofmlQtRUj0kE3W/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 20, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> I recorded this from a real Commodore 64 I fully repaired earlier today, since it had a bad SID chip!
> Now this machine works great, and the sound quality is really good
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1w5pYf4ebfNQmkjamlEofmlQtRUj0kE3W/view?usp=sharing



Finally someone too,who understand the "Art" programming the SID Chip.


----------



## draftguy (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 20, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Finally someone too,who understand the "Art" programming the SID Chip.


Just wait for the Hardware POKEY recording!
I have no way to load my own programs on it yet, but I have a flashcard coming soon.


----------



## draftguy (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 21, 2020)

Testing these out on c64 emulator...


----------



## draftguy (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Deleted-546533 (Dec 22, 2020)

I love the remix of it used in some of the GT4 menus, too.


----------



## Fawe (Dec 22, 2020)

draftguy said:


>



You have no idea how insane this is. That Transformers C64 music. Many years ago, when I was still discovering the internet, I used to have a sh*tty little website and I pasted this random, endlessly looping video on the homepage. It was a cardboard box transforming into a "human" and back. It had music in the background. Later on I would try and find that very piece of music, but wouldn't find it for many years to come. And now. On this random GBAtemp thread about video game music. Damn. It's a weird world we live in. Thank you, man. Circle = closed.


----------



## draftguy (Dec 23, 2020)

Nice to hear that. 
Enjoyed playing this game back then just for the music.

I really like these music threads in general, to find new music / songs you don‘t remember.

——————————————————————————————————————————


----------



## draftguy (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## DaFixer (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Fawe (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Jan 5, 2021)

and the game´s cracktro, one of my favorites back then...


----------



## RyRyIV (Jan 6, 2021)

I've never even played Limbo of the Lost. This video just lives rent free in my head.


----------



## draftguy (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## BootyGainzSpecialist (Jan 11, 2021)

The whole soundtrack is great


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 11, 2021)

Arrrr......


----------



## Fawe (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jan 11, 2021)

this shit is a jam


----------



## draftguy (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 11, 2021)

This was the Soundtrack for Thousand Arms on the PlayStation.
My most memorable Video Game Music, by one of my first favourite Japanese female artists.

I have Ayumi Hamasaki's album ANIME & GAME SELECTION saved on Spotify, so this gets a routine listen.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Astral_ (Jan 12, 2021)

Basically my alarm clock for 3 years :


----------



## draftguy (Jan 12, 2021)

snip


----------



## draftguy (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 25, 2021)

Ristar's whole soundtrack is just amazing from beginning to end


----------



## popokakapetu (Jan 25, 2021)

Never get tired of this battle theme.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Blake5100 (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## godreborn (Feb 3, 2021)

one of the best games ever made.  I haven't played but the first dungeon in dragon quest xi, but I own the game on the switch.  I've heard it's very good though.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Blake5100 (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Feb 5, 2021)

behold: the best song in a crash game


----------



## draftguy (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Torka (Feb 6, 2021)

I can't post links, but celeste soundtrack, more specifically Ressurection, is really good


----------



## draftguy (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Fawe (Feb 9, 2021)

The title theme in this. Sadly I couldn't find a clip of just that song.


----------



## draftguy (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 14, 2021)

From the 2018 indie game Octogeddon


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Feb 14, 2021)

Technically the game isn't really completed yet but it looks awesome.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 14, 2021)

(Another Code: Two Memories)


----------



## draftguy (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## hallo23 (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## ZoomerZame (Feb 22, 2021)

the nsmbw and galaxy soundtracks have been stuck in my head recently


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## ds34 (Feb 24, 2021)

the Anthem soundtrack. I love this. the game idea behind the game was good imo, but the developers pulled a NMS on it.
can't wait for their update.
Anyways. this particular song is amazing in my opinion.
Edit: inserted the YT video of the copyright owners


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## Pandaxclone2 (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 24, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Hello.
> 
> Maybe from a Game you actual playing or from a Game you played in in your Childhood.
> No matters if from an ZX Spectrum or Final Fantasy 34.
> ...



Ah, young Alexander, anyways the theme to NSMBU


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 24, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Ah, young Alexander, anyways the theme to NSMBU


----------



## draftguy (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 1, 2021)

draftguy said:


>


----------



## draftguy (Mar 1, 2021)

Hmmm, maybe the CD32 should have had an extended boot jingle,
since it seems to be the best part of this console...

——————————————————————————————————


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Jayro (Mar 1, 2021)

This really sets the mood for most racing games I enjoy:


----------



## draftguy (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 1, 2021)

What ever that yucky song that plays while trying to DISTROY Peace Walker! [mgspw]


----------



## draftguy (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Louse (Mar 2, 2021)

System Shock ost with Weeds. The cyberspace mix from the EE bonus content is fire.


----------



## draftguy (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 9, 2021)

If anybody puts up MGSPW, I'll shoot them! Stupid game.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 9, 2021)

OldBoi said:


> If anybody puts up MGSPW, I'll shoot them! Stupid game.



As wished:


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 9, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> As wished:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 250890


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 9, 2021)

OldBoi said:


>


----------



## draftguy (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Fawe (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## KokoseiJ (Mar 15, 2021)

*I  A M  T H E  S T O R M  T H A T  I S  A P P R O A A A A A A A C H I I I I I I I I N G*


----------



## draftguy (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 16, 2021)

Right now, whatever Socom Fireteam Bravo 1 uses.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## JaNDeRPeiCH (Mar 18, 2021)

If i want to choose a track in the vast of music of videogames this my favorite and yes im fan of the FE series. I hope i can get a switch console to play the last game of FE game meanwhile my 3ds its my most beloved treasure  .


----------



## RyRyIV (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Fawe (Mar 22, 2021)

RyRyIV said:


>




Almost every track in that game is a masterpiece! 

Also, this:


----------



## draftguy (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## BaamAlex (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## RyRyIV (Mar 27, 2021)

Fawe said:


> Almost every track in that game is a masterpiece!
> 
> Also, this:



Speaking of Simon's Quest...


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## TheJeweler (Apr 2, 2021)

The world must know that Stubbs has been Re-released


----------



## draftguy (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 7, 2021)

... I'm at that point where the Internet Radio Stations I listen to are as predictable as the UK Top 100 Charts I also listen to.
So might as well listen to fake Radio Stations instead, especially those that are predictably enjoyable.

Not a Game Music Track per se, but it's one of the best 2-hours of in-game Audio I've enjoyed.
Non-Stop-Pop FM on Grand Theft Auto V.


----------



## notimp (Apr 7, 2021)

Listen to that a few times, a few weeks ago (Lemon Diva from Card City Nights 2). Games are good as well, btw. 

https://soundcloud.com/dothaku/lemon-diva


----------



## draftguy (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## DaFixer (Apr 24, 2021)

Not really a game music but really cool demo music on the Amiga.


----------



## draftguy (May 4, 2021)

Amazing C64 demo...


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 6, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 6, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (May 6, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (May 16, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (May 26, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## Barloomo (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## Kazmar (Jul 30, 2021)

Barloomo said:


>



Awesome song, didn't expect to scroll down and see Baten Kaitos.
I'm listening to this right now though.


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## boot3 (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Aug 14, 2021)

boot3 said:


>



damn I did not think Wii Play would have any bangers


----------



## draftguy (Aug 14, 2021)

Mr. Nuts - Bonus Level (Amiga)


----------



## plasturion (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## subcon959 (Aug 28, 2021)

My favourite shmup track..


----------



## subcon959 (Sep 1, 2021)

Street Fighter fans..


----------



## XDel (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## joseprobe (Sep 6, 2021)

I'm listening to the song All my exes live in texas from the GTA game on repeat.


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Sep 6, 2021)

Lost Treasures - Stephen Barton (Apex Legends)


----------



## sophia97 (Sep 8, 2021)

Legends of Azeroth - Jason Hayes
Victory - Neal Acree, Derek Duke
The Last of Us - Gustavo Santaolalla


----------



## plasturion (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## DudderButter (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 568503 (Sep 11, 2021)

I love rhythm heaven.


----------



## plasturion (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## ciaomao (Sep 25, 2021)

I will recognize this tune at the 1st beat:


----------



## draftguy (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## popokakapetu (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 568503 (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## TheEnigma (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 568503 (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## popokakapetu (Oct 14, 2021)

I have to admit, sometimes I let this song play while I fall asleep.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Oct 14, 2021)

Every note of music in this game is pretty awesome.


----------



## Deleted member 568503 (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## popokakapetu (Oct 21, 2021)

Another song to listen when you trying fall asleep.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## Jayro (Nov 17, 2021)

**SILENT HILL PS1 SPIOLERS**



Spoiler: **SILENT HILL PS1 SPOILERS AHEAD!**



When Lisa Garland realizes she's dead, a MIDI sequence (.seq file, essentially a music tracker sequencer file) starts playing, and it's melody is haunting for me.


----------



## SG854 (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## theeternal92 (Nov 17, 2021)

You can never go wrong with some SMT music


----------



## draftguy (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Zetman (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Blake5100 (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 545975 (Dec 22, 2021)

Hrllo, and good day!    The track that one may listen at on the video featured in the web page that the next hyperlink leads at, his currently playing on my mind:


----------



## draftguy (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Zetman (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Zetman (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Lv44ES_Burner (Dec 24, 2021)

Y'all want a banger? Here's some Zeroranger.


----------



## draftguy (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## Caleck (Jan 5, 2022)

Rarely see anyone talk about this game but the OST's got some good shit


----------



## Zetman (Jan 16, 2022)

The old times


----------



## draftguy (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## subcon959 (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## TomRiddle (Mar 16, 2022)

I listen to "Astral Observatory" a lot at night while going on forums, makes the dark feel atmospheric and comforting to me.


----------



## WG481 (Mar 16, 2022)

Relaxing, really.


----------



## draftguy (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 6, 2022)

The Soundtrack is awesome......


----------



## draftguy (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## plasturion (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (May 3, 2022)




----------



## Anxiety_timmy (May 3, 2022)




----------



## Fyrus (May 3, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Anxiety_timmy (May 6, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (May 8, 2022)




----------



## Glyptofane (May 8, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (May 23, 2022)




----------



## plasturion (May 28, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## asc53087 (Jul 17, 2022)

From one of my favorite games back in the day, Dragon Seeds, way back when all the gaming companies were trying to cash in on the monster training craze that pokemon kickstarted.


----------



## draftguy (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## kupo-on-gbatem (Sep 8, 2022)

I loved the soundtracks from Need for Speed Underground 2, Need for Speed Most Wanted and Flatout 2. So many good songs 
Not allowed to post links yet, but *Yellowcard - Breathing* for example


----------



## draftguy (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## plasturion (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Jayro (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Amadeus007 (Oct 23, 2022)

The Steins;Gate ost is just a masterpiece in general tbh


----------



## aerglass (Oct 23, 2022)

im listening nothing at all. i like to worlk without music because it makes me feel more focused.


----------



## draftguy (Dec 15, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Dec 15, 2022


----------



## draftguy (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## 21432 (Jan 2, 2023)

Definitely my favourite song from the whole series.


----------

